# Palit Gt 240 DDR5 512mb Showing low gpu clock



## soyab0007 (Aug 6, 2011)

I had purchased a new Palit Gt 240 DDR5 512mb from a member on other forum..
On Gpu-z it is showing less memory and shader clock and also directcompute is not enabled..
compare to GPU-z which I have downloaded from net...

I have also update my driver to latest version but it is showing same...

This screen shot taken from my PC
*i52.tinypic.com/15o72pl.gif


and this one downloaded from net..

*i55.tinypic.com/2a7invs.jpg



Why there is a big difference...


----------



## ico (Aug 6, 2011)

Everything is fine.

GeForce GT 240 Specifications And Hardware

GeForce 200 Series - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You have this card perhaps: Amazon.com: Palit nVidia GeForce GT 240 512M DDR5 DVI/HDMI PCI-Express Video Card NE5T2400FHD51: Electronics

Ignore the earlier version of GPU-Z. It is also confusing between die size and number of transistors. (see they are exchanged)


----------



## soyab0007 (Aug 6, 2011)

what is directcompute?
does my card support it or not...


----------



## ico (Aug 6, 2011)

I can't confirm this for your card. But I can tell you, even if it supported, it doesn't make any sort of difference.


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2011)

here - get all the infos on DirectCompute 

DirectCompute | NVIDIA Developer Zone
NVIDIA GeForce GPUs and DirectCompute in Windows 7 Accelerate Digital Media Applications
DirectCompute SDK Code Samples | NVIDIA Developer Zone
DirectCompute Lecture Series 101: Introduction to DirectCompute | Videos for Windows Developers | Channel 9
DirectCompute - OpenVIDIA

BTW, your GPU-Z version is outdated - obtain the latest copy from here 
*www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/


----------

